# Tranny or clutch TOB?



## ScarreiroMax (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey I got a problem and don't no which it is ... I'm hearing clunking grinding weird noise that goes away when I push the clutch in ... I get different comments on what it is and I wanna get an idea if its the tranny I gotta replace or whatnot ... Can someone help me out please ? Also my reverse gear selector isn't engaging its staying in 6th gear won't move into reverse ? Has this happend to anyone else ? Someone said it might be the linkage or cable


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it goes away when you depress the clutch pedal, the problem is more likely to be the transmission rather than the clutch.


----------

